# Rat macros.



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I had way too much fun with the LOLcat builder over on icanhascheezburger.com today.

Bart

Emma

Lilah

Bart and Lilah


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

the last one is a line from lord of the rings, my father and sister are playing lord of the rings right now

those were cute!!!!!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> the last one is a line from lord of the rings, my father and sister are playing lord of the rings right now


Yeah, I know. It's sort of my ode to the geeks.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I love the speaker one!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww, now I want to make some!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

[align=center]those pictures where great, I especially like the first one. [/align]


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

in that last pic does your siamese have 2 tails or is there someone else in there with him? :lol:


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> in that last pic does your siamese have 2 tails or is there someone else in there with him? :lol:


Heh, I believe Emma is in there with him. And he's a Himi, actually.

And because I couldn't let Gracie be left out of the fun.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

oopsy, i meant to say himi.....


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are so cute!


----------

